# Prom Prepped:Audi Q7-Based Stretch Limo Features Gullwing Doors & Backlit Four Ring Champagne Holder



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's one modded Audi that doesn't fit the bill of our usual coverage. Royal Luxury Limousines has announced the world's first gullwing stretch limo based on an Audi Q7. We're not exactly surprised no one's done it before, but looked on in curiosity just the same. If you follow the link below (after the company's press release) you too can see the thing in all its technicolor leather, 14 seat, strobe lit glory complete with 'crystal' four ring champagne flute holder. If MTV films a 'My Super Sweet 16' episode at the Audi Forum NYC and we get an invite, we know who we're gonna call for a ride.

_Quote »_Royal Luxury Limo Releases First Ever Gull Wing Door Limousine That Stops Traffic in NYC
Introduction of a first ever Audi Q7 stretch limo with Gull wing doors stops traffic in the middle of New York City with its grand entrance.
New York, NY, December 29, 2009 -- Recently it came to reader's attention that Royal Luxury Limousine, a New York based luxury limo service that offers exotic luxury vehicles, has purchased a brand new 2010 Audi Q7 Limousine with Gull Wing Doors. It is one of the many gull wing door stretched exotic limos that they carry. This is the latest addition to their fleet. This is not only the first ever Audi Q7 stretch limo on the East coast but also it has this hardly seen "gull wing door" option on it. Gull-wing door is an automotive industry term describing car doors that are hinged at the roof rather than the side, as pioneered by the 1952 Mercedes Benz 300SL race car. Gull wing door is a technical term for the option but people these days just call it "jet doors". If you pull up keyword "jet door limos" on sites like Youtube, Google, etc., you will find a lot of videos and pictures of these vehicles.
Royal Luxury Limousine was the first company that brought a Gull Wing (others call Jet Door) limousines to the East Coast. First Gull Wing door limousine that arrived in New York was a 2007 Infiniti QX56. At that time nobody heard of an Infiniti QX56 stretch limo. Everybody always heard of stretch H2 Hummers, stretched Escalades but never an Infiniti limo. This was a first step for Royal Luxury Limo to build something different than everybody else in NYC. There are at least 1000 limo companies in NYC but Mark Davis, the owner of Royal Luxury Limousine wanted to impress the clientele and bring something different for his clientele. That was the Gull Wing Door option. Nobody knew about the gull wing door limos back in 2007. But since Mark started offering these cars, purchasing a few of these gull wing door stretch limos each year, now there are lots of clients out there that now ask for Jet Door Limo. Mark says that during the prom season he sells out of these limos way before his competition does. "Kids these days want the latest and greatest" says Mark. Clients want to show off at their prom in something that Wows the crowd. And these jet door limos definitely do the job. Just imagine when 20 kids pull up to their prom where the party is and driver rolls out the red carpet and opens up the 5th door up in the air, like you see on the movie "Back to the Future", smoke comes out of the car (from the smoke machine), disco floor and ceiling is changing colors, strobe lights inside and under the car are flashing, loud music is playing, kids are coming out and you see all the spectators are shocked. That is how you make an entry. Whether its at the prom, in front of the hottest club in town, pulling up to the red carpet like a celebrity, limos with Gull wing doors definitely make an entry.
This latest Audi Q7 Jet Door limo is the latest addition to the Royal Luxury limo's fleet of exotic vehicles. This car is equipped with smoke machine, fishtank, 2000 watt stereo system, fireplace, disco color changing floor and ceiling, upgraded upholstery, iPod hookup and more. Royal Luxury limo have just taken a delivery of a 2009 Range Rover HSE with dual Gull wing doors a few months ago right after they picked up a first one ever sedan stretch with gull wing doors - Chrysler 300. All those cars are exotic and they offer a feature that nobody else does in their limos. That is why everybody comes to Royal Luxury Limo to book their rides. Their service is 120% satisfactory, vehicles are clean, drivers always arrive before time and are dressed properly to serve your personal needs. Next car on their list is a 30" raised roof (with room to stand up in) H2 double axle hummer with a patio in the back. It’s called "The Transformer" and they should be taking a delivery of this car really soon.
For more information please visit: http://www.royaluxury.com or call toll free 877 769 2554.

* More Information *


----------

